# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Underwater Foil Recording

## Carvstar

Hi guys, I just recorded some foiling with the BoomiX and its foil adapter.

Here the first footage, see Youtube link below.

Below pics show the camera setup I used.

I recorded with 360cam - but used only one side of the lens, the other had the cover on it so it would not scratch the lens touching the board.

There was barely wind - so I was pumping the hell out of that sail but got up just a little. Sorry for that.IMG_4194.jpg

I will make another attempt and mount the camera so it can actually record 360. I will post soon.

The footage is 8min - stay on it - see how the weeds stick and do not let go of the wing, very interesting.

And actually, I believe that mount I use with that special rope is perfect will will hold on to very strong forces - I believe there is very little chances of a fail. However, you can see the Chinook line as safety, .... in case ....  :Happy: 

Here the Youtube link:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJ15IGMYq9Y

----------

